#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Long Term Samui Rental from November

## Webo

Hi

I’m moving over in November and know best way to get accommodation is to scooter around and do some negotiating. I’m not really going to have time to do this as I start work pretty much straight away so looking to rent somewhere really quickly.

If anyone has a place for rent (2 bedrooms) or knows of somewhere nice for me to check out as soon as I get there then would be good to know. My work place is near Nathon so near by (max 15/20mins journey) would be good, I prefer quieter less touristy places. Have a budget between 8,000 and 10,000 max (cheaper better though!) and can pay at least 8 months in advance.

Any advice and help would be much appreciated!

----------

